# Kleine Visualisierung für PC



## Friedrich-Alexander (25 Februar 2008)

Hi Forum,

kennt hier jemand eine kleine Visualisierung, die auf einem PC mit XP Prof.
laufen soll. Kommunikation über OPC (Der OPC-Server läuft ebenfalls auf dem PC ist und ist vorhanden und o.k.)
Es sind max ca. 250 Tags erforderlich, sowie Schaltflächen mit Tasterfunktion, Eingabe und Anzeigefenster.
Ich habe sowas schon gefunden (Genesis 32), doch sollte der Preis pro Laufzeitsystem nicht so krass teuer sein

Gruß

FA


----------



## afk (25 Februar 2008)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas schon gefunden (Genesis 32), doch sollte der Preis pro Laufzeitsystem nicht so krass teuer sein


Wenn's nur um den Preis der Runtime geht, dann ist Webfactory evtl. eine Alternative, da kostet die Runtime-Lizenz gar keine Gebühren, aber für die Entwickler-Lizenz muß man einmalig was hinblättern.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2008)

Ich hatte ja immer noch keine Zeit, ds zu testen:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php

Doku Online:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/manual/de_index.html


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo afk und ralle,

ich danke für die Tips, werde mir Demos und Angebote besorgen, und testen
mit welchem System ich unsere Aufgaben am einfachsten, möglichst ohne Script-Programmierung erledigen kann.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch ProVisit von KW-Software und VisiWin gefunden, die wir ebenfalls kurz angucken wollen.

Danke, Gruß

FA


----------



## online (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo, schau dir doch mal die Software von Visam an, ist meiner meinung nach sehr einfach in der Handhabung und hat in der kostenlosen Ultralight-Demo Version schon genug Funktionen. Nutze Sie selber für meine Heizungssteuerung und kann damit alles beobachten und steuern.
Gruß online

http://www.visam.de/04_service/download.php


----------

